# cityWILD's Hiring - Arkansas River Guides Needed, summer 2013!



## citywild (Jun 14, 2010)

cityWILD is currently hiring raft guides/trip leaders for the Arkansas River. Come have fun over the summer and work for an organization that supports the community!


Check out the organization and our positions:


www.citywild.org (main site)
www.adventures.citywild.org (rafting website)
Job Announcements | cityWILD (job announcements)


----------

